# Been awhile



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a drawing that tapped me emotionally. It is my brother. He passed away in march. It took me several months to complete due to the emotions that would come forward. This will be given to my other brother who asked me to draw it. Sorry the pictures arent to great.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss Rykal. There are no words to express the heart pain of losing someone close. 

Your drawings are wonderful and I know you and your brother will cherish it and it will bring forth memories of good times.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss Rykal :/ although this is a wonderful drawing of him..^^


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is a beautiful memorial of your loved one. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

You have a great talent, it's an amazing portrait.

u.u sorry for your loss u.u

Keep it up Ry!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your brother.. You did a fine job memorializing him!


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am in awe that you were able to do this. It is a wonderful and heartfelt piece. I am drawn to his eyes. You did a great job and it will be treasured always.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, a wonderfully moving piece that I'm sure your brother will cherish.


----------

